# Live Mice Feeding Videos



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

The first video is a shoal of 20 Pygocentrus Cariba.The Cariba's size as of that time was 2.5-3.5 inches. They are feeding on 2 feeder mice. Understand that these feeder mice die within second, compared to a snake that crushes them, or eats them alive.

http://www.DontGoInTheWater.com/forum/Videos/Cariba.wmv

The second video is of a shoal of 30 Pygocentrus Super Reds. They are also feeding on a feeder mouse.

http://www.DontGoInTheWater.com/forum/Videos/reds.wmv

Enjoy, if you have not seen them yet


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HOLY overstocking! Nice videos, how often do you have to change your water to keep those water parameters stable??


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Same as usual... I have huge filtration on those tanks.. keep in mind that they were really small at the time... 2-2.5 inchs maybe 3inches.. I always keep very good care of my fish and tanks..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

OUCH








awesome


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice video's!

fish and tank also nice


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Brilliant! lol

Very good videos. What size tanks do you have them in and what type of filteration do you have on them?

Do you keep them separate or do you have some of the reds and caribe mixed together?

Which are the more exciting of the two?

I hope to be like you when I grow up


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

those are tanks that you wouldn't want to stick your hand(s) in.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

omfg, that first caribe video is awesome!







.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are some sweet videos I especially like the first one towards the end where you just see the tail sticking out of the P's mouth...


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yup, they went pretty quick!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

omg those were great videos


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Very good videos. What size tanks do you have them in and what type of filteration do you have on them?

Do you keep them separate or do you have some of the reds and caribe mixed together?

Which are the more exciting of the two?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE SHOALS...CARIBAS ARE VERY NICE


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

woah very nice vid

javascript:add_smilie("







") Mouse


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome, those fuckers must have been starved for a while....they were very active














your videos and that caribe setup is one of the best i like.


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Holy sh*t that's what you call fast food








Cant beat a good feeding frenzy.

Have you still got them all?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

holy sh*t! what kind of maniac owns 30 super reds?







those cariba are ridiculous! those mice got incinerated! i can't imagine a shoal of caribe's with super reds! it'd be like a blender in there!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

awesome videos!! you must do a lot of water changes. do u feed live mice often? or was it just for the video?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

now thats what i'm talk-N-bout


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

very impressive fish


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i believe he is a piranha dealer thats why he has so many. ( i think )


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

When I think of piranha, I think of the first video. Killer fish that never get full. Eatin' 2 mouse at like such a small size. That is truley impressive!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow im highly un-impressed
you can do the same feedings with dead food


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

awesome vid, perfect fatality!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> wow im highly un-impressed
> you can do the same feedings with dead food
> 
> 
> ...


dam Peta


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > wow im highly un-impressed
> ...


















Those were some Good Videos.
The Caribas seem meaner, but Once the Reds got that little focker under water, it was badass


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

OMG.. Somebody please think of the children...


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yea it only took the super reds about 2-3 seconds to eat all of it, bones and all from the point they took it under the water anyway..
I will post more soon


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> OMG.. Somebody please think of the children...
> [snapback]893693[/snapback]​


I think it would take them a little longer to eat a whole child ,
and you'd def have to do a water change afterwards


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

llolololololololololol funny guy!


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.. Somebody please think of the children...
> ...


LOL























Oh and by the way







PETA


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

i just watched the first one. that was sweeeeet. keep on truckin.


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

Active Pulse, do you not like answering questions about your posts? I've posted the same questions twice and you've posted several times after them, but you still have not answered the questions. You don't have to answer them if you don't want to, but at least let me know something, so I'll know that you did see them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > wow im highly un-impressed
> ...












i hate peta they are a bunch of assholes


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

To STUD! Sorry bud! I just forgot to answer your questions....Here are the answers









Your first question being, "What size tanks do you have them in and what type of filtration do you have on them?"

The cariba are in a 125 gallon, filtration at that time was 2 aqua clear 500's 
The Super Reds were in an 86 gallon, also with 2 aqua clear 500's.

Your second question was "Do you keep them separate or do you have some of the reds and cariba mixed together?"

I have tried many different combinations. But I would not introduce them together in such large numbers unless I had at least a 400 - 500 gallon. But I have mixed species successfully!

Your last question was, "Which are the more exciting of the two?"

I honestly can't really say! Cause I find them all exciting. But for activity and aggression sake I would have to say pygocentrus piraya and pygocentrus cariba. But you should note that this is not always a good thing because aggression can lead to death, especially if you were thinking of having a large group (20-30) for a long time in a tank as seen in the videos. The only reason why I have such high numbers of piranha is because I sell them.

Sorry again for taking so long STUD. Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

OMG............Those groups are crazy


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, some of the best mouse videos I've seen. Very nice p's.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thx! there are better videos of mine in the breeding section also... they are High Definition too!


----------



## STUD (Jan 27, 2005)

ActivePulse, thanx for the reply. I'll keep that info in mind when I get my Piranhas.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


If they are assholes, that would make you the sh*t.







more mouse feedings!!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

holly sh*t dude! Awsome fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those videos were cery cool. They demolished those rats


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

kick ass videos


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lolol the sh*t lol very funny Filo!


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quick question. If you sell them would you be interested in shipping them to canada? I've been looking for caribe for a long time without any luck. If you are interested and can do so please reply with a price. If not I'll keep looking and thanks anyways.

Sledhead


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I pm'ed you


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

(ActivePulse) what kinda power head do you use for the 20 carbie? it looks like a strong power head, n im wonderin what power head to use for a 150 long (6feet)


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

sorry but I didn't get your pm. I pm'd you.


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

(ActivePulse) said:


> The first video is a shoal of 20 Pygocentrus Cariba.The Cariba's size as of that time was 2.5-3.5 inches. They are feeding on 2 feeder mice. Understand that these feeder mice die within second, compared to a snake that crushes them, or eats them alive.
> 
> http://www.DontGoInTheWater.com/forum/Videos/Cariba.wmv
> 
> ...


now thats sum hot sh**!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

(ActivePulse) said:


> To STUD! Sorry bud! I just forgot to answer your questions....Here are the answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 tha cariba's???????????


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

for prices check my site, thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...










wow fido is trying to make a joke
i am the sh*t not a pile of sh*t like you
remember that


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

very good videos, there very graphic


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahaha, in the reds vs mouse video the mouse takes a sh*t in the water.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

POST MORE VIDEOS!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very impressive vid


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> holy sh*t! what kind of maniac owns 30 super reds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dutch, bet them fukkers are ready for WAR!!!!! 2 platoons...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Those videos were weak. Mice arent even part of a wild piranha's diet...so whats the good in feeding them mice?

--Dan


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> fliptasciouz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.. Somebody please think of the children...
> ...


U pplz are sick fucks god damit


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

hell yeah man, now thats the type of sh*t i see that makes me want to get into caribe again. 
your caribe are nice, look bigger than 2.5 - 3.5 inch though.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice set up. great vid there. i have not tried the mouse yet but thinking about it.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, some impressive vids.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice videos


----------

